# Morning mind blower....



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

----- MIND GAME

2% or 98% ...can you figure it out? Are you the 2% or 98% of the population? Follow the instructions! NO PEEKING AHEAD!

* Do the following exercise, guaranteed to raise an eyebrow. 
* There's no trick or surprise. 
* Just follow these instructions, and answer the questions one at a time and as quickly as you can! 
* Again, as quickly as you can but don't advance until you've done each of them.

* Now, scroll down (but not too fast, you might miss something).

Think of a number from 1 to 10

Multiply that number by 9

If the number is a 2-digit number, add the digits together

Now subtract 5

Determine which letter in the alphabet corresponds to the number you ended up with 
(example: 1=a, 2=b, 3=c,etc.)

Think of a country that starts with that letter

Remember the last letter of the name of that country

Think of the name of an animal that starts with that letter

Remember the last letter in the name of that animal

Think of the name of a fruit that starts with that letter

Are you thinking of a Kangaroo in Denmark eating an Orange?

I told you this was FREAKY!! If not, you're among the 2% of the population whose minds are different enough to think of something else. 98% of people will answer with kangaroos in Denmark when given this exercise. Keep this message going. This one is actually worth sending on to others. Forward it to people you know so they can find out if they are usual or unusual.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Dingo in Deutschland eating an orange. Close.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

MSG Rude said:


> Are you thinking of a Kangaroo in Denmark eating an Orange?


Too damn early in the morning for that!! That's what I came up with????


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

98%

But then there are not many countries that start with a D or animals that start with a K. Very clever though!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

98%.

You could say Dominican Republic.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

or Danpur or whatever it is..lol


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

A cat in the Dominican Republic eating a Tango... :-?


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

bandman said:


> A cat in the Dominican Republic eating a Tango... :-?


What is a tango, isn't that a dance?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Robert A. Langager said:


> bandman said:
> 
> 
> > A cat in the Dominican Republic eating a Tango... :-?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: @#$!, a mango..  Well a cat in the Dominican eating some fruit that starts w/ a T anyway.

(WIth the help of Franchi--a Tangerine.) :wink:


----------



## birchies (Sep 9, 2008)

Denmark koala apple


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

dominican republic cat tangerine


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Damn I got kangaroo Denmarck and Orange. That is awesome!!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Went with Djibouti and couldn't come up with an animal that starts with an I........FAIL.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I also went with Djibouti... I came up with Ibex but failed with a fruit that started with an X.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Elephant in Ukraine eating a Tangerine...........I was way off!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

bandman said:


> A cat in the Dominican Republic eating a Tango... :-?


Bastard, that is what I came up with...tangerine, Gordy, tangerine....CRAZY


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

anteater in indonesia eating reubarb


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

USSapper said:


> anteater in indonesia eating reubarb





jonesy12 said:


> Elephant in Ukraine eating a Tangerine...........I was way off!


How do you end up with a U or an I for first letter of the country??
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NDJHG88 (Sep 29, 2008)

koala in denmark eating an apple


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

killer whale eating an eggplant in denmark...what, eggplant isn't a fruit??


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

cougar in dominican republic eating a rasberry


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

bandman said:


> A cat in the Dominican Republic eating a Tango... :-?


Same here


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Nodakoutdoors.com, the other 2 percent of society. :lol:


----------



## waterfowladdict (Mar 23, 2008)

I had an aligator in Nicaragua eating a raspberry.


----------



## cupped-in123 (Sep 23, 2008)

cobra in the dominican republic eating an apple........ pretty close


----------



## cupped-in123 (Sep 23, 2008)

jonesy12 said:


> Elephant in Ukraine eating a Tangerine...........I was way off!


dude think about it...... there is no way you dont get a country that starts with a D............how did you get ukraine?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

woodpecker said:


> USSapper said:
> 
> 
> > anteater in indonesia eating reubarb
> ...


Isnt the 5th letter in the alphabet 'i'???? :huh:


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

It is not possible to get a country that does not start with a "D" take any number times 9 and add them together you get a 9. So everyone with anything other then a "D" should go back to Math.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I went wrong with the adding of the 2 numbers, I multiplied them.......geeeezz, chalk me up as one of the 7 out of 10 :lol:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

target said:


> It is not possible to get a country that does not start with a "D" take any number times 9 and add them together you get a 9. So everyone with anything other then a "D" should go back to Math.


Correct.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I scrolled past :subtrat 5"


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

I hate to say it you all...but I'm not sure if the 98% and 2% percent thing is really accurate. If you work out the problem...all the numbers one through ten put through that process will work out to be the number "4." Given that all of them work out to be 4, that leaves you with the letter "D." There are only 5 countries starting with D: Denmark, Dhekalia, Djibouti, Dominica, and the Dominican Republic. From that, there are 4 end letters to choose from. And from those 5 countries, only 2 are very well known. All in all...kinda misleading if you think about it...


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

USSapper said:


> I scrolled past :_subtrat_ 5"


You did WHAT with 5?


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

kvernum3 said:


> cougar in dominican republic eating a rasberry


great minds think alike.... its a cat, but at least we think outside the box.. hah


----------

